# BMW Hard Wax



## isherdholi

Hi,

My neighbour works for a fleet valeting company, and while he was working one day at a BMW dealership, he got hold of a brand new unopend bottle of BMW's own hard wax, which he passed on to me (such a nice bloke, my neighbour).

On the label, it says "BMW Hard Wax with Nano Technology". Anyway, I was wondering, has anybody tried using this? is it any good?


----------



## flatfour

ive got a few bottles of this from work, but have never tried it. looks like water inside! would also like to hear from anyone who has used this.


----------



## Finerdetails

have a look at the Carlack nano stuff Tim sells. Its one in the same


----------



## isherdholi

oh really? So its the same stuff re-branded?

In that case, what's Carlack nano like? Anyody ever used it?

P.S. Which one is Tim? is he Elite Car Care?


----------



## Porta

Hmm isn´t BMW car care products relabeled Sonax products?


----------



## Guest

Tim = CleanYourCar (think)


----------



## Fursecul

Yep its Sonax :thumb:


----------



## isherdholi

So, going back to the original question, is BMW Hard Wax any good? Which can now also be read as "Is the Sonax equivalent of BMW Hard Wax any good?"

What is the Sonax equivalent anyway?


----------



## Porta

isherdholi said:


> So, going back to the original question, is BMW Hard Wax any good? Which can now also be read as "Is the Sonax equivalent of BMW Hard Wax any good?"
> 
> What is the Sonax equivalent anyway?


I guess SONAX SuperLiquidWax?


----------



## Guest

working along the lines that the BMW wax is sonax, what should be asked is:

Is the BMW wax cheaper for the same amount?


----------



## Roryw

I got a bottle of this from work as well, didn't expect much from it so I've never tried it.

BMW charge customers £300 for applying this and some interior protectant products... typical rip off.


----------



## isherdholi

matt1263 said:


> working along the lines that the BMW wax is sonax, what should be asked is:
> 
> Is the BMW wax cheaper for the same amount?


Going back to my original post, I stated that I have a bottle of this (which I got for free from my neighbour) so I'm not really interested in whats cheaper. All I want to know is, is it any good?


----------



## Guest

But it is handy to know which is cheaper, buying it from BMW or Sonax.


----------



## isherdholi

Yeah, it probably is, you're right.

Has anybody used it (either "BMW Hard Wax" or "Sonax SuperLiquidWax") in the past? Is it any good?


----------



## defiant

isherdholi said:


> Yeah, it probably is, you're right.
> 
> Has anybody used it (either "BMW Hard Wax" or "Sonax SuperLiquidWax") in the past? Is it any good?


You could always try it and let us know.


----------



## isherdholi

Right, I tried out the BMW Hard Wax a couple of days ago, I didn't have enough time to do a full prep, due to the weather being rubbish. It was only going to be just dry for long enough to do a quick wash and a coat of wax.

Out of the bottle, it's very liquid, like water. I applied using Meg's foam applicator pad, very easy to apply. It cured like normal, and I buffed by hand using a Meg's MF.

The wax definitely adds alot of depth and wetness to the "slick" look left by the Gold Class shampoo. 

Sorry, no pictures, as it started raining very soon after I finished - Oh, It does bead very well 

I'll keep you all posted on durability.


----------



## Roryw

Doesn't sound too shabby at all, I might have to give mine a go on my dads beemer


----------



## isherdholi

It was quite good to work with actually, I'd go as far as saying I'd be interesting in getting hold of some more when my current bottle finishes. It was very quick to apply a coat to the car.


----------



## Bigpikle

always interesting to hear about alternative products...

in use it sounds like an even more liquid version of Megs #26 liquid wax, which adds a nice deep, colour darkening look which I liked a lot, and was sooo easy to use :thumb:


----------



## isherdholi

Quick update: Its been over a month now, I washed the car last weekend, and it was still beeding pretty well, so it seems to be lasting well. Sorry, i forgot to take pics - I'll take some next weekend.


----------



## Jaygo

With a new car if you pay the £300 you have a guarantee, I think for two years, covering damage to the paintwork eg tree sap etc. getting through the sealant.

There are no top up arrangements offered or required during the two years so in theory you have a long way to go yet before there will be any deterioration in the protection it provides.
All you need to do is wash the car regularly.

How obvious a reduction in protection would be I don't know and beading seems not to be a good guide to the protection being offered.

I got it done for free, by mistake, on my previous new BMW.
During and at the end of 12 months I wasn’t impressed although to be fair I did overdo the shampoo concentration at times which may not have helped.

I've got an unopened bottle and was tempted on my current BMW but I'm so sceptical of their claims it put me off.

I've opted for products I can research and where I have greater confidence that they are doing what I think they are doing and which other products should work well with them.

Keep us informed and if it continues to perform I might just be tempted although I’d be surprised if it’s any better than alternative products.

If it’s free that always helps a bit.


----------



## isherdholi

I know what you mean.

Earlier in this thread it was suggested that BMW products are re-labelled Sonax products, so my guess is, you can research into them.

As far as the bold claims go, I don't really believe a word of it myself - I got this for free from my neighbour who is a fleet valeter and he was working at a BMW stealership on a particular day, and managed to get hold of a bottle - so, yes, being given it for free is what swung it for me!

On the durability front, I don't expect it to be more durable than Collinite 915.

Now, what I can say is: -

Its an easy to use product
Definitely leaves a deep wet finish
Has lasted over a month so far

And based on those above three points, I will definitely use it again, and if the price is right, I might even buy some. (I think to be fair, I wouldn't want to part with more than £10 for a bottle though)


----------



## nig63

A bloke at work just gave me these . autoshampoo,rim cleaner,bumper shine,tyre shine, plastic preserving emulsion ? ,paint sealant and 2 concentrated windscreen cleaner . The shampoo is the same colour but a different smell to the sonax .


----------



## Jaygo

That looks like what comes along with the £300 bill.

The ‘sealant’ I think is labelled “Hard Wax with Nano Technology” 375 ml.

My Hard Wax came in a ploy bag inside the larger bag with a label stating “for Dealer Use only – not to be passed onto the customer”.


----------



## DANthirty

i know this is a very old thread but was wondering if anyone has used it since as i got a bottle free, and wasnt to sure about trying out or not? 

I was worried if its ment to last for 12 months or longer if i would have grief taking it off if i wanted too?


----------



## robbiebhoy1985

I got a bottl free when i bought my Beemer in January, not tried it yet as was very skeptical - is it any good?


----------



## rinns

I got the same kit with my beemer as i got ripped off for paint protection whic was **** so i complained and got some money off. Got this kit in a rucksack. Its ok and use it for wheeld etc and keep thr kit in the car along with other stuff. I wouldnt pay no more than 20 30 quid for it with the bag. Its more than likely einsett type stuff


----------



## Avanti

isherdholi said:


> So, going back to the original question, is BMW Hard Wax any good? Which can now also be read as "Is the Sonax equivalent of BMW Hard Wax any good?"
> 
> What is the Sonax equivalent anyway?


I like it









and


----------



## Mondeo220

So the general opinion is that this BMW HardWax is a rebranded Sonax product?

I've got 2-3 bottles of it, given to me by a garage i used to work at.

I'm keen to make use of it, and tbh it does seem to bead very well.

Anyone have any other opinions of it?

Would it be ok to put a layer of wax over the top of it, as it is basically a sealant ?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

I`ve had a couple of bottles that came in kits (off ebay cheap as usual)
Tried it a couple of times and just not impressed, very suprised to hear its rebranded CarLack LLS because its not a ******* to remove like LLS can be sometimes.


----------



## Mondeo220

Well i like it, considering it was free!

Good beading IMO.


----------



## Juras

if on BMW is noted "nano-technolgy" and it is liquid, then most likely it will be SONAX Xtreme Brillant Wax 1 Nano Pro. Look to picture, bottles should be the same (BMW cap - in black), labels - different


----------

